# Random Pics of Your ERG's!



## ncbrock

From the 7 string forum, we should start our own with ERG's!

Just finished editing my first photo. Lets see what you got
*




*


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Some of me at my bands first gig


----------



## chucknorrishred

that LTD looks crazy badass.......im looking into some 8 strings without trems. i could just do a quick slide to get the pre dive effect of the whammy.


----------



## Galius

Here are a couple that i could find off hand. Lost track of alot of pics though.


----------



## Rusti

ncbrock said:


> From the 7 string forum, we should start our own with ERG's!
> 
> Just finished editing my first photo. Lets see what you got
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




blur the edges


----------



## Bodom Child

ncbrock said:


> From the 7 string forum, we should start our own with ERG's!
> 
> Just finished editing my first photo. Lets see what you got
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice photoshop


----------



## baryton

Chair... Fail...


----------



## Soopahmahn

Ergh.


----------



## Adriatic




----------



## Randy

baryton said:


> Chair... Fail...



Is that a GX-700 in your rack?


----------



## baryton

Yes it is
Good eyes ^^


----------



## Shredcow

I don't play metal but can I join in? 

My most mental (as in "_focused_", "_concentration_", "_into it_") pic!


----------



## Kelly

can can can ...!!! hahaha... i see u've replace them actives...


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Adam

Not really metal, since I'm not really a metal head:


----------



## yevetz

Oh here is another one


----------



## whisper

yevetz said:


> Oh here is another one



this one is the best!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

From last night's show (my 8-string's stage debut!)


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG

From a gig 3 months ago


----------



## vampiregenocide

yevetz said:


> Oh here is another one


 

Thread winner.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz

the shred stack!





thanks to jordan on the bottom and brenden in the middle, and nick praising the shred. and yes, i'm holding an 8 string, so this fits.


----------



## yevetz

Chumple Spuzz said:


> the shred stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to jordan on the bottom and brenden in the middle, and nick praising the shred. and yes, i'm holding an 8 string, so this fits.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Another from Thursday's show:


----------



## LamaSabachthani

yevetz said:


> Oh here is another one



Major Kong?


----------



## foreverburn

Me playing at Mayhem Fest Cinci Ohio.
















Pretty fuckin' Metal!


----------



## baryton

All hails to Photo Booth


----------



## E733

Me and my RGA8.


----------



## jaretthale78

E733 said:


> Me and my RGA8.


this picture was win until i realized the bmth sweater..


----------



## paintkilz

^lol


----------



## vlover

yevetz said:


> Oh here is another one



this pic boils down the guitars essence to in its relationship to how we unconsciously think of our cocks.


----------



## E733

Lol. That hoodie was given to me by a friend. $50 hoodie, and it's warm. 

Be nice


----------



## arktan

yevetz said:


> Oh here is another one



Uh oh


----------



## tbar

*That boy aint right - steelcity extreme metal*
That Boy Ain
YouTube - tbarmetal's Channel
http://www.facebook.com/pages/that-boy-aint-right/270915829265?ref=ts
[email protected]


----------



## Hypothermia

First gig with the Septor 827!


----------



## fretninjadave

sorry I didnt mean to post


----------



## coreysMonster

happy halloween!


----------



## DeKay

coreysMonster said:


> *pic*
> 
> happy halloween!



 Awesome!


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER




----------



## MattMacIntosh

Me and my Guerilla M8 Trench


----------



## thatguy5557123

MattMacIntosh said:


> Me and my Guerilla M8 Trench



Woah woah woah woah why is there not a review and full pic story of this!?

seriously though I'd love one I'm hoping to go check one out when the axe palace gets some in eventualy


----------



## Djentboy

Ibanez RGA-8 Custom w/ Zebrawood body and volume/tone knobs.


----------



## matt moulton

RGA 8


----------



## DancingCloseToU

Djentboy said:


> Ibanez RGA-8 Custom w/ Zebrawood body and volume/tone knobs.



Doowd... That's a fuggin sweet ride.


----------



## elite8




----------



## Gitte




----------



## johnythehero

MattMacIntosh said:


> Me and my Guerilla M8 Trench


 beautiful guitar+shotgun(ish)=pure metal win


----------



## Guitarwiz2k




----------



## simonXsludge




----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## vampiregenocide

shitsøn;2238506 said:


>


 

Fuck that looks awesome.


----------



## squid-boy

I think I was about fifteen or so in this picture.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Guitarwiz2k said:


>



I didn't know Justin Tuck played 8 string guitars. 

Fucking awesome, bro!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

Thanks for the props, but I don't play ball... the only ball I'll play is Ernie Ball.  Anyway, awesome guitar, love it!



mattofvengeance said:


> I didn't know Justin Tuck played 8 string guitars.
> 
> Fucking awesome, bro!


----------



## TridentChaos

Lefty!!!

i fucking love this guitar


----------



## vampiregenocide

I played one of those a while back real solid. 

When I get a 2228 I'll come back to this thread with pics, and you can all see how sexy I am.


----------



## dbuk01

3 photos from a recent gig at Southampton Joiners with my band Nya, first gig with the Schecter Blackjack C8 in my live rig!


----------



## Bigfan

vampiregenocide said:


> I played one of those a while back real solid.
> 
> When I get a 2228 I'll come back to this thread with pics, and you can all see how sexy I am.



But I've only just gotten used to your Devin Townsend avatar!


----------



## Alwballe

baryton said:


>


 I dont know what that is. BUT I WANT ONE LIKE NAOW


----------



## Alwballe

noobie: how does one post pics?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Bigfan said:


> But I've only just gotten used to your Devin Townsend avatar!


 
 I get told I look like him a lot anyway, and considering I'm shaving my head soon it won't be too much to get used to.


----------



## Alekke




----------



## BR10N

Alwballe said:


> noobie: how does one post pics?


 
Copy+paste


----------



## Alwballe

There we go. thx Vampiregenocide!


----------



## vampiregenocide

How are you pasting that pick? You have to right click your image, find properties and copy the address.


----------



## GoodJobTed

Two hand tapping Autumn Leaves... Can I play too?


----------



## BR10N

I'll try to get one up here soon.


----------



## Grank

I like my new guitar.


----------



## Seventary

Cool guitar! I've ordered one of those too. And a set of EMG 808's.


----------



## Grank

Seventary said:


> Cool guitar! I've ordered one of those too. And a set of EMG 808's.



After playing around with the current pickups I'm hesitant to get anything else, they are really sufficing for me at this time. But yeah, the guitar is fun to play!


----------



## Customisbetter

This is ancient but whatever.


----------



## Alekke

Alekke said:


> [/QUOTE]
> not most metal but dont have many as it is a pretty new guitar. I'll update this soon :)
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs613.ash2/156508_1646281469699_1016771605_1812495_1444045_n.jpg


----------



## vampiregenocide

Dude what is that? Looks like a Halo.


----------



## Alekke

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude what is that? Looks like a Halo.



It's a custom made 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-8-string-octopus-djentalis-made-croatia.html


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Lovin that Octo!


----------



## Bigfan

Now THAT is some weird spam!


----------



## cwhitey2

Alwballe said:


> I dont know what that is. BUT I WANT ONE LIKE NAOW




i believe its a .........


----------



## josh pelican

cwhitey2 said:


> i believe its a .........



Nah, dude. It's a ---------.


----------



## TheBloodstained

crappy image quality, but....


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## MikeH

No metal pics with her yet, but here's a good one.


----------



## DeadSuspect

Hey guys! I don't a picture of me with my ERG but I do have a video with it 

right here -> 

enjoy =)


----------



## saovi

foreverburn said:


> Me playing at Mayhem Fest Cinci Ohio.



Cool pic. Schecter Hellraiser with a BK pup at the bridge position? (just guessing) ... and if so, how is that working for you compared to EMGs?


----------



## XEN

DeadSuspect said:


> Hey guys! I don't a picture of me with my ERG but I do have a video with it


Sweet grooves man! Very tight and tasteful.


----------



## DeadSuspect

urklvt said:


> Sweet grooves man! Very tight and tasteful.



Thanks bro


----------



## DeadSuspect

MattMacIntosh said:


> Me and my Guerilla M8 Trench



HOLLY SHIT!!! AMAZING FINISH!! love the gloss effect on the guitar, how did u get that done?


----------



## DeadSuspect

Adam said:


> Not really metal, since I'm not really a metal head:



That is one badass ERG bro! checked out the video at youtube, sounds nice!


----------



## alexguge




----------



## spyderbreed




----------



## Hypothermia

From my latest show with Benighted Iris

Agile Septor 827 Black Flame, lefty.


----------



## Alekke

heres more metal one 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

or this one






www.myspace.com/endzadar


----------



## Adriatic

BOK... vidim da si iz Zadar... evo ja sam u Australiju nisam nikad zivio u hrvatsku. Tata mi je iz Varazdin a mama iz Osijek.. bio sam par puta doma. veselim se da ima i hrvati u 7string.org


----------



## TheMasterplan

Not super metal, but


----------



## Aerospace274

Better pics to come when I get my replacement! (The neck on this one is pretty flawed but you can't see it in the pic so who cares?!)


----------



## GMAN

yevetz said:


> [/I didnt know Dave Lombardo played guitar...............]


----------



## BR10N

Aerospace274 said:


> Better pics to come when I get my replacement! (The neck on this one is pretty flawed but you can't see it in the pic so who cares?!)


 
^ I like the T-Shirt.


----------



## Nile

BR10N said:


> ^ I like the T-Shirt.


 i do too, got the same one


----------



## ashea66

amazinggg


----------



## Bigfan

ashea66 said:


> amazinggg



Fuck yeah 2228! Now give us some nice photos of it!


----------



## Jango

Had to play a gig for a male beauty pageant (for our bassist) and decided to debut my Agile 828. Played Thunderhorse!


----------



## ashea66

Bigfan said:


> Fuck yeah 2228! Now give us some nice photos of it!


 

These are a tad lame, i had to do it with my webcam(proved to be more difficult than i expected haha)
but hopefully it shows a bit more of it being sexy


----------



## manozi

The RG2228 in action:







And the Carvin DC727:







-Manol
-Chaos Patterns-
Chaos Patterns | Facebook


----------



## Shanster695

Ajax, ON

Schecter C-7FR (I sold her.)





Belleville, ON

Agile Intrepid Pro 828


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

UMA at my Senior Concert...


----------



## simonXsludge

Customisbetter said:


> This is ancient but whatever.


dude, that guitar looks f'in tiny on you!


----------



## Tickle

Small gig in guildford


----------



## Customisbetter

shitsøn;2447735 said:


> dude, that guitar looks f'in tiny on you!



Ironically I sold it because it was too big an bulky.


----------



## What is Sleep

Here is a cropped picture of me with my RGA8 (which is currently broken, grrrrr) from a much larger picture I'm using as the inside of the digipak pf my solo album once I get it finished. Besides the stupid bridge screw problems I've been having, I love this guitar to death!


----------



## slumcitysounds




----------



## slumcitysounds

MattMacIntosh said:


> Me and my Guerilla M8 Trench



SICK!!!


----------



## Fishnuggets

Back in 2005, I played in a Seattle band called Solace in Black on bass. I played a noname 8 string inline bass I got off of ebay. Notice the Christina Aguilera t-shirt. I bought it just for this show, as we were opening for Overkill. 






It's worth noting that, in case you dinit know, I am the ugliest cabbage patch kid EVER!  <-Agrees


----------



## Blasphemer




----------



## King Crimson

Very nice DeadSuspect - I really enjoyed that.



DeadSuspect said:


> Hey guys! I don't a picture of me with my ERG but I do have a video with it
> 
> right here ->
> 
> enjoy =)


----------



## tbar

THAT BOY AINT RIGHT - Metal from the steelcity.
www.facebook.com/tbarmetal
www.youtube.com/tbarmetal
www.reverbnation.com/thatboyaintright 
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...589285415151_694605150_18921102_6679159_n.jpg


----------



## HellMinor

Metal-ing in a dirty basement.


----------



## Baldi




----------



## jdpogan




----------



## stevemcqueen

Tickle said:


> Small gig in guildford



You must be a hulk of a man. That guitar looks like a lil midget. Maybe it is just those out of control pants.


----------



## Tesla_1989

Well unfortunately I don't have any really "metal" photos of me with any of my ERGs... more of a Robert Fripp-pose kinda guy.

My Warmoth Baritone-7






My TGSS-10 






Not very metal, but I'll stick with my King Crimson for now


----------



## Hybrid138

manozi said:


> The RG2228 in action:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Carvin DC727:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Manol
> -Chaos Patterns-
> Chaos Patterns | Facebook



Love your Carvin dude! Looks awesome!


----------



## stevemcqueen

Does my daughter count?


----------



## Murdstone

Tesla_1989 said:


> Well unfortunately I don't have any really "metal" photos of me with any of my ERGs... more of a Robert Fripp-pose kinda guy.
> 
> Not very metal, but I'll stick with my King Crimson for now



You and I would get along very well. Beyond jealous of that warr.


----------



## Metastasize

My guitar arrived while I was at work so on my lunch break I went home to open it up and had my ex take a pic! My tie is a little crooked but dat ERG.


And a video to go with it!


----------



## valentine




----------



## vampiregenocide

That a Siggery?


----------



## valentine

Roter Custom


----------



## jsl2h90

foreverburn said:


> Me playing at Mayhem Fest Cinci Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fuckin' Metal!


sick dude, i'm from Dayton too.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Alimination

ehhh not the most metal pic


----------



## The Norsemen

Got my Brutal toilet pic at practice
A show in a sandstorm
And my Dave Mustaine pose


----------



## MartinMTL

stevemcqueen said:


> Does my daughter count?



Ha! That's great.


----------



## jeremyb




----------



## squid-boy




----------



## dbuk01

An updated 'most metal picture' with my Schecter C-8 purely cuz its on stage @ Download 2011 -


----------



## baryton

Here I am!


----------



## FatKol

baryton said:


> Here I am!



H-ufschmid Custom Guitar?  (don't know why I can't write H-ufschmid as one word... it blocks)


----------



## baryton

Yes it is, some moderator don't want us to speak about this or name it...
Incredible guitar btw ^^


----------



## violent mouth




----------



## metalhead9838772

Not metal, but this is a picture of me and my Schecter Damien Elite 8 I got for Xmas.


----------



## Variant

Killing it at Red Room in PDX:


----------



## Kusovai

8 string madness


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thought I'd posted here!


----------



## Bigfan

That is the most metal expression ever right there. Terrifying.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88




----------



## yuureikun

Mid headbang.  I look like a goof on stage.


----------



## MannyMoonjava

Live at the Norway Waterfestival


----------



## Seventary

Cool picture! But your drummer seems to have fallen into the water.


----------



## MannyMoonjava

Seventary said:


> Cool picture! But your drummer seems to have fallen into the water.



Ohyes!
Thahah no i used playback, since none supports my music.


----------



## Seventary

MannyMoonjava said:


> Ohyes!
> Thahah no i used playback, since none supports my music.





So what do you call your "band" ? Might check it out. Got any links to sites with your music ??


----------



## MannyMoonjava

Seventary said:


> So what do you call your "band" ? Might check it out. Got any links to sites with your music ??



I dont play in any bands haha 
Here's one of my youtube channels PlayingGlove&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## warped

Some pics from my last gig:

My Baritone MHB400:





My KxK Sii7 Baritone:


----------



## 77zark77

MannyMoonjava said:


> Live at the Norway Waterfestival


 


yuureikun said:


> Mid headbang.  I look like a goof on stage.


Posts 144 and 145 : same guitar ???? that's funny


----------



## dreus80

More Metal I can´t get! 






Or how about this?






If you like check out my first guitar solo album "BIG TIME" (11 Songs/ 47 Min.) right here:
www.adrianweissmusic.de


----------



## yuureikun

77zark77 said:


> Posts 144 and 145 : same guitar ???? that's funny



Haha, pretty close. I think his is the "pro" model with EMGs and neck thru construction, while mine is the one with passive pickups and bolt on.


----------



## MannyMoonjava

yuureikun said:


> Haha, pretty close. I think his is the "pro" model with EMGs and neck thru construction, while mine is the one with passive pickups and bolt on.



Yes, mine is Interceptor Pro 828 Tribal Green EB Q!
EMG active.


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## dr_game0ver

love your poster!!


----------



## MannyMoonjava

My Agile Interceptor Pro!


----------



## 77zark77

^ Nice protection against the UV !


----------



## kostein

MannyMoonjava said:


> My Agile Interceptor Pro!


----------



## MannyMoonjava

baryton said:


> Chair... Fail...



What guitar is this?! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

looks like a Huf to me


----------



## m4rK

MannyMoonjava said:


> What guitar is this?! I LOVE IT!!


Coolest jam studio ever!


----------



## fretninjadave




----------



## therapist

Here's my 3pence worth.


----------



## xfilth

Don't ask!


----------



## jon66

^^^^ lol Puppetry of the Prestige.


----------



## Manhell

With my yellow M&M


----------



## yuureikun

Playing New England Metal & Hardcore Festival the other day:


----------



## FinnBehemoth

Sweet axe dude!


----------



## Bommel




----------



## mot666




----------



## LaPerraLoca

Alekke said:


> heres more metal one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E . N . D . | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos



i have that AT-100 ALL TUBE HEAD, how does it handle the low range of the 8 ?


----------



## juwanfidle09

With my Schecter Blackjack 8


----------



## machine_driven_man

It could be quite a bit more metal if I could grow my hair out!


----------



## toshirokuma

Me and my RGA8 "Ursula"


----------



## simonXsludge

Just stumbled over a good one:


----------



## Bonkers8String




----------



## Orsinium

This isn't me with my guitar but I thought it would suffice EDIT:Hold on picture wouldn't fit, anyway its my avatar picture the next best thing to the most metal pic with the guitar.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75

toshirokuma said:


> Me and my RGA8 "Ursula"



Duude!! You look a lot like Busdriver! (The LA Rapper)


----------



## philoking




----------



## thethordendale




----------



## AnarchyDivine88

/thread


----------



## dbuk01

I thought I had uploaded these before from our set at Download '11 but after going back through the thread didn't see them so here they are!


----------



## Bommel




----------



## Tesla_1989

A chapman stick?!? ^^^^^ Blasphemy!!! (Just kidding, though as the owner of a Warr guitar my preference is obvious).


----------



## Bommel

Warr guitar ? AWESOME! are here any pics of it ?


----------



## Shammas

Not necessarily metal, but trippy nonetheless-


----------



## therapist




----------



## fcarpio

^^^ You win.


----------



## shaunduane

Yeah.. I'm pretty sure therapist wins.


----------



## blazerus




----------



## shredguitar7

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/18703_438769416172913_448725757_n.jpg

Fucking around with my girlfriend and her Nikon. Ended up using the one i thought i fucked up on. hahaha


----------



## AnarchyDivine88

therapist said:


>


----------



## Hybrid138

dressed to kill...


----------



## Louie Bloodspill




----------



## cypher858

From my band's last show


----------



## dcosyns




----------



## Water Retention

Yep. The rapist totally wins.


----------



## axxessdenied

Not as exciting as the rapist... but this is what I generally do 






*EDIT*


I had that in my clipboard instead of this:






I think I'll leave the previous pic up because it is funny as hell


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

Played three shows as a live session guitarist with my friends band this weekend. They released their second album last year and they wanted to play some new material before they start recording the third one.

This ones taken at a small intimate show in my hometown.






Considering how many of the pictures of the show has everyone headbanging or somehow on the move I love how serene and calm this picture is.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

shredguitar7 said:


> Fucking around with my girlfriend and her Nikon. Ended up using the one i thought i fucked up on. hahaha


















Is that you Andy?


----------



## Galius




----------



## codyblast

this ones pretty sweet


----------



## Shredmon

not really any kind of metal, but still.....me and my ERG  <3


----------



## mysterior

this saturday! finaly i got that baby!


----------



## CanniballistiX

Had some photos taken yesterday with some of my ERG's, not sure which is the _most_ metal so here are a few:


----------



## MannyMoonjava

Live at UKM with my sweety


----------



## Roy

It's "just" a sevenstring, but in a little while I'll add one with my new 9.


----------



## Absaloms Axe

80s metal is still metal, right? ;-)


----------



## Shredmon

very "metal" xD


----------



## studmiester7

Diggin' my new Iron Label-8!


----------



## Pif




----------



## simonXsludge




----------



## patata

shitsøn;3574355 said:


>



I didn't know Satan filled for Simon....


----------



## Shaft

First post. First ERG. Learnin' a new lick.


----------



## svenlk

squid-boy said:


>


 niiiiice


----------



## monkeysuncle

Absaloms Axe said:


> 80s metal is still metal, right? ;-)



What the hell is that guitar?!?!?! PICS NOAW!!!


----------



## Cloudy

--- double post lag --


----------



## Cloudy

monkeysuncle said:


> What the hell is that guitar?!?!?! PICS NOAW!!!



Looks like a steinberg guitar with a natural finish aweessomee.


----------



## therapist




----------



## crg123

^ its like your destroying my soul with your glare >.>


----------



## ProgmetalOG

SXSW Hippie music farm in south Austin


----------



## lucasreis

Not really metal, but it's funny, and I even have my dog as my audience! lol


----------



## DeathPaupiette

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> /thread



Now we're talking


----------



## kchay

Coz tappin's metal, right?


----------



## kchay

Or this.


----------



## House74

My first show ever, playing my Schecter Damien Elite 7 doing a cover of Poem by Taproot


----------



## C2Aye

I'm probably one of the least 'metal' looking ERG owners out there


----------



## frogunrua




----------



## Heizt

New member here may as well join in. This is the only pic I have of me and my ERG on this computer


----------



## Carnage




----------



## ceiling_fan

That might be the largest headstock I've seen! Too bad Agile doesn't do inline reverse 9's


----------



## Ron Head




----------



## E733




----------



## ArnoldHablewitz




----------



## ben_hurt

That's me on the left, from the last show we played. RG2228


----------



## Orandje

C2Aye said:


> I'm probably one of the least 'metal' looking ERG owners out there



OMG, Sithu Aye has got an 8! o.o
Stocked about dat jammzz


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Galius

Put the new DC800 through its paces this weekend. Awesome as usual!


----------



## CanniballistiX

Here's one from this past Friday.


----------



## patata

sick shot!^


----------



## Eclipse

yevetz said:


>



That's hot. 

The guitar that is.


----------



## nikolix

Looking at post yourself with a six or a seven threads you see normal people. 
At this one, only 8stringers... you see totaly disturbed persons. So proud of you guys!


----------



## jarnozz

My girlfriend with my ERG! Don't know why. But I have no pictures of my playing it! Not so metal but cool that she digs it! Haha


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Haven't gotten to do any shows since I got my RG8, so I have no cool live shots with it, unfortunately...this will have to work for now, I tried to make it look as metal as possible!


----------



## Galius

Couple from our last gig.


----------



## patata

Where the ngd at?


----------



## Stephen




----------



## Galius

patata said:


> Where the ngd at?



Who are you referring to?


----------



## patata

Galius said:


> Who are you referring to?



you and your wonderful guitar


----------



## Galius

patata said:


> you and your wonderful guitar


I know, i've been slacking.
I really wanted some good outdoor shots hoping it would show off the true beauty of the wood, but we have over 15" of snow we just got pounded with along with -30° temperatures so its just not possible right now. I may have to look into somewhere indoors with good lighting to shoot some pics. At least i got plenty of play time in so I can elaborate in my belated NGD how much this thing slays


----------



## TheJessMan

Here's me with my 7 string and Nazi hair.. and bad guy mustache..
And cleavage.

I'VE BECOME A VILLAIN!!!


----------



## MemphisHawk

The most metal ERG picture coming right up


----------



## Eladamri

Is that a real cat or just a fantastically carved lower horn on the guitar?


----------



## 77zark77

MemphisHawk said:


> The most metal ERG picture coming right up



So tosin' !


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## MemphisHawk

I'm not very metal looking


----------



## LIPCoelhoq

jarnozz said:


> My girlfriend with my ERG! Don't know why. But I have no pictures of my playing it! Not so metal but cool that she digs it! Haha


gorgeous top, what guitar is this one?


----------



## TheQuantumLeap

So metal.


----------



## Metal Guitarist

With my Ibanez Iron Label 8


----------



## DanielLunardi

Not a "metal" picture but a very very happy one. My NEW Agile Septor 8... arrived here in Brazil today !!


----------



## DeadSuspect

No pics yet, but i have a video!

Paiva-Custom 8-string (finally repaired)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep_hcvZPu2s&list=UUsVRvxiAhcoqY0G6H28nxkA


----------



## MemphisHawk

getting a tan


----------



## MemphisHawk

I'll keep em comin!


----------



## Ron Head




----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

MemphisHawk said:


> I'll keep em comin!


You win this thread.


----------



## oompa

DanielLunardi said:


> Not a "metal" picture but a very very happy one. My NEW Agile Septor 8... arrived here in Brazil today !!



Igor Cavalera, you shaved your beard off and started playing guitar?  awesome! (great looking axe btw!)


----------



## Owen Cassidy

https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net...=606a93ce486c10c23f9862476487b6c8&oe=5528E135 

....ing djent...


----------



## Error10110

Nice!


----------



## Tamara

Here's me from a gig I did back in June





And one from December


----------



## JaxoBuzzo

Please, I know where this one is going to go. Also, yes, I am wearing a cat face shirt. 






I always thought of this one as my meshugga shot.


----------



## DeadSuspect

Hey guys! Well no pictures a the moment, but I do have a video! =) Enjoy!

https://youtu.be/tnR9whdZXdc


----------



## DeadSuspect

Finally got the pictures and a video to showcase my Paiva custom-made 8-string guitar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnR9whdZXdc


----------



## ThePIGI King

EDIT: Thanks to the mod who moved this here. Never saw this thread, my apologies.


----------



## lewis

ok cool, I guess I will bite.

Here is my custom Kraken 8 string. Ive fitted locking tuners, strap locks and Lace Deathbar/X Bar pickups to it. Currently its in Drop Gb open tuning and my low is an 80 gauge.
















27 inch scale
Mahogany Body
Mahogany Neck
Rosewood Board
Graphite nut
Coil split push/push tone knob


----------



## jmeezle




----------



## j3ps3

Couple of pics with my Strandberg Boden 8 and Ibanez M80M:


----------



## Kollision

Me and my Mayones Regius 8


----------



## Steinmetzify

M8M copy by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## Mountain Drew

Not the best picture, but this Agile Septor 827 arrived yesterday. Certainly from a good batch, as far as I can tell. I nicknamed it "Oracle" based on it's relatively mystic appearance.


----------



## jsl2h90

strandy Boden8. Sadly, i'm parting with her in the FS section if anyone's interested.


----------



## Ron Head




----------



## BlueGrot




----------



## Mountain Drew




----------



## Cobra

Ibanez rg2228 w/PAF-8s and rga8 w/Ionizer-8s. both guitars have Ibanez collet knobs on the pots, push/pull hum/single coil neck on the volume pot, same for bridge on the tone pot, 3-way switch, D'Addario NYXL 38|08+60+80 drop-e, super low action.


----------



## Metallipea

Hi, thought I´ll give you some eye candy also


----------



## ThePIGI King

I thought it was a fretless 8 string at first when I only glimpsed the first pic  but that's awesome. Specs?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I thought I should post my 8's in here, I might be adding another 8 to the mix soon.


----------



## AlexThorpe

I listened to my buddy go on and on about Mayonnaise guitars so I bought one. I have to say I'm not very impressed.


----------



## lewis

AlexThorpe said:


> I listened to my buddy go on and on about Mayonnaise guitars so I bought one. I have to say I'm not very impressed.


----------



## lewis

ThePhilosopher said:


> I thought I should post my 8's in here, I might be adding another 8 to the mix soon.



That RG8 is immense. You know Hipshot are making direct replacement bridges now for the RG8?.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I just got an email from them about those replacement bridges.


----------



## dogletnoir

My RG 852.... <3!!!


----------



## Iownedslam

My lovely .strandberg* Boden 8 from the S7G shop! 
Previously owned and toured by the talented Sarah Longfield! Curly maple top, swamp ash body, neck has rosewood and maple. My favorite thing about this guy is Rick Toone's IPNP neck profile. It's an absolute dream to play, especially considering some past injuries on my hands!


----------



## Nick

Ron Head said:


>


----------



## Daniel13

$600 worth of oh so much fun


----------



## DaemonAuriel

As a first post, here is the erg I got recently as a gift


----------



## dogletnoir

Newest member of the family, my .strandberg* Boden OS 8 with Aluma X-Bars.


----------



## Valco

Bareknuckle Juggernauts
Hipshot open gear locking tuners
Hipshot O Rings
Schaller locking strap buttons
Hand made Indian Rosewood pick up rings


----------



## Bigfan

My lovely OAF Falcon and my slightly less lovely Ibanez RG8:


----------



## Metallipea

One beast here...














Specs are here


----------



## Xykhron

Here are my ERG...well, all least three of them are ER. the Skervesen is 25,5"....


----------



## MajorTom

Here is my eight string Ibanez ARZIR28 all bejazzled up with new knobs and one or two other guitars to keep her company.


----------



## Fretless

My Kiesel KM8 that is about to ship


----------



## Kaickul

It's been awhile... these are my weapons of choice currently in the arsenal.
-2013 Ibanez RGIR28FE
-1985 Fernandes BXB55


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^ That bass! *swoons*


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My Kiesel VM8 and Strandberg OS8


----------



## zero_end




----------



## mrdm53

Got a really nice deal of this one  My first 8 string on a budget, Washburn PXM18 EB


----------



## KnightBrolaire

All of my headless 8 strings together (the strandy hasn't been completely strung up for the pic  )


----------



## KnightBrolaire

KnightBrolaire said:


> All of my headless 8 strings together (the strandy hasn't been completely strung up for the pic  )


updated pic


----------



## Solitarie

Ahem.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Solitarie said:


> Ahem.


----------



## Roon4me




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Semi-pro




----------



## Shawn

Here are some from last year-


----------



## Alex Chichikailo

Hi there! Here is my Agile Septor Elite 828


----------



## Speedos

my ran crusher ; )


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The Beast has arrived.


----------



## Poo

This is my RG8. There are many like it but this one is mine.


----------



## mnemonic




----------



## Type_R3387

Speedos said:


> my ran crusher ; )


That is one goddamn sexy guitar


----------



## makecamera

https://m.imgur.com/IdJA72J[/IMG]


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

makecamera said:


> https://m.imgur.com/IdJA72J[/IMG]



You've got two too many



IMG tags at the start there, haha. Sweet Kiesel tho

edit: aaaah. I see. This image embedding system is not good.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Because, I've not whored this out enough yet


----------



## joelkennedy2

My new custom Orb Nemesis FF7
Black Limba Body
Burled Walnut Top
Cocobolo/Ebony Neck
Pale Moon Ebony Fretboard
Luminlay markers
Bands Skull Logo on 12th fret
BKP Juggernauts
Hipshot Lockers and single saddle bridges
Jeescar Stainless Steel Frets!


----------



## odibrom

huuummm 3 times the headstock pics with a little plastic on the 5th tuner... why?


----------



## joelkennedy2

odibrom said:


> huuummm 3 times the headstock pics with a little plastic on the 5th tuner... why?


No plastic on the tuner, may be just the light. Pics of multiple headstock triple loaded for some reason.


----------



## odibrom

Ok, no problem, but the plastic is on the 5th string tunner, sorry, so 3rd from left to right... there is something there, looks like a bit of plastic, nothing serious.

Oh, nice looking guitar, btw, sorry for not having congratulated you before.


----------



## joelkennedy2

odibrom said:


> Ok, no problem, but the plastic is on the 5th string tunner, sorry, so 3rd from left to right... there is something there, looks like a bit of plastic, nothing serious.
> 
> Oh, nice looking guitar, btw, sorry for not having congratulated you before.



No plastic. I'm staring at it right now. It's the light. Trust me. It's literally in my hands 2 hrs a day.


----------



## joelkennedy2

I see what your saying. It's fluff from case.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## pcs

Here's a mid-shred pic of myself with my SC-208 from tour this June at Texas Mist in Austin


----------



## DeathChord

Much needed refinish to my M80M

[URL=http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/Deathchord13/media/IMG_0752_zps8lgzaijh.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Almost 2 months of owning this guitar, and I am happy to say that I'm still every bit as satisfied as the day I got it! At least for what I want in a guitar, LTD knocked it out of the park with this one.


----------



## odibrom

nice, but... eeerrr... it ain't an ERG...


----------



## crg123

^ I think its a Viper Baritone.


----------



## odibrom

... I'll give you that...

... but then I think this "ERG and Baritone" isn't logical. We either choose to organize the forum by number of strings or by scale length...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I caved and bought a schecter hellcat vi.


----------



## Randy

odibrom said:


> ... I'll give you that...
> 
> ... but then I think this "ERG and Baritone" isn't logical. We either choose to organize the forum by number of strings or by scale length...





> *Extended Range Guitars*
> Welcome to everyone from ERG.com. Eight, Nine, Baritone and beyond discussion here.



It's worked fine that way for the last 10 years.


----------



## odibrom

Randy said:


> It's worked fine that way for the last 10 years.



Sure, but doesn't mean it can't improve...


----------



## lewis




----------



## makecamera

Trying this again...


----------



## nilenecrophagist




----------



## Metalloutd




----------



## odibrom

Wrong thread bro, here it's the ERGs (8s, +s and baritones).

Nice guitar though.


----------



## Metalloutd

Ops so sorry man ... 
Delete the post as well!


----------



## Type_R3387

Ibanez M8M


----------



## Leviathus

Whoooo Sugi builds!!!


----------



## cardinal

Teles:


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I never get tired of this guitar.


----------



## Gunderslam

My LTD MH-417BFM, Baritone 7-String
Nothing too crazy but I just had Fishman Fluence Moderns installed and it's awesome!


----------



## pick_d

My RGIR38BFE, "Reborn" -- with some mods like Jescar Evo Gold frets, brass nut, Tesi switch (review).


----------



## cardinal

Bye bye Blackouts! Yuck. 

Hellooooo Mules.


----------



## armand

New (to me) Strandy!



With the rest of the current family:


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## Aso

I have had this for about six months and figured maybe I should show it off even though it's not very exciting/flashy.

Jackson Masterbuilt King V Baritone
27" Scale, Schaller Hannes bridge, Lundgren M6, Limba body and neck.


----------



## cardinal

Jackson Masterbuilt is DEFINITELY exciting and flashy! Looks great.


----------



## Randy

Dat logo tho


----------



## Aso

Randy said:


> Dat logo tho


What's wrong with the logo? Both my Masterbuilts have it. The Gothic style Jackson logo you don't see very often


----------



## Randy

I meant it as a compliment. I've never seen it used before and I'm surprised how well it works.


----------



## Aso

Randy said:


> I meant it as a compliment. I've never seen it used before and I'm surprised how well it works.



Thanks. Seems like the logo could be a love it or hate it thing for the the traditionalists. He is a shot of just the headstocks of my two Masterbuilt V's with that logo and a CS V with a 80's logo


----------



## buriedoutback

cool tuners ^^^^^^


----------



## Aso

buriedoutback said:


> cool tuners ^^^^^^


Thanks. They are just Schaller M6 locking tuners with the #10 Schaller button. I really liked the looks of the old LSR tuners and this is the closest I could get. They are a PITA though when restringing due to not being able to use a winder for my two guitars without locking tuners.


----------



## buriedoutback

Aso said:


> They are a PITA though when restringing due to not being able to use a winder for my two guitars without locking tuners.


I could see that being annoying


----------



## ThePIGI King




----------



## BrailleDecibel

The Baritone Brothers.


----------



## MickD7

Top to bottom
Ibanez M80m live with my band supporting Caligulas Horse
Ibanez RG852GK live with my band supporting Leprous
Ibanez M80m live at our single launch


----------



## Vuurius

My Strandberg Boden 8.
I play this guitar the most of all my guitars.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Daemoness Baritone V (on the left).


----------



## Vuurius

God these Daemoness guitars are soooo sexy!


----------



## Unday

Lama attack.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Happy as Britney Spears in a clippers factory to announce that I once again qualify to post in this thread as a "true" ERG user. Got this RG8 on a wicked deal tonight, and it has a Nazgul/Sentient pickup set to boot!! Hacktivist time, everybody!!


----------



## ThePIGI King

BrailleDecibel said:


> Happy as Britney Spears in a clippers factory to announce that I once again qualify to post in this thread as a "true" ERG user. Got this RG8 on a wicked deal tonight, and it has a Nazgul/Sentient pickup set to boot!! Hacktivist time, everybody!!
> View attachment 64355


Hell yea! HNGD! Is yiur RG8 Basswood or Mahogany? They switched to mahogany in 2015 I think. And how do you like the Duncans?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

ThePIGI King said:


> Hell yea! HNGD! Is yiur RG8 Basswood or Mahogany? They switched to mahogany in 2015 I think. And how do you like the Duncans?


If memory serves me, my friend bought this in 2014, so this would be Basswood. I actually did not know they used two different woods over the course of making the RG8, thank you for taking me to school today. 


EDIT: Also, nice 9-string...not something I could ever personally play, but the fact that someone does is pretty damn cool lol.


----------



## MickD7

Ormsby Goliath 8 String in Blue Green Chameleon


----------



## Acaciastrain360

Just bought mine today!













A2881848-5E1C-428F-9D8C-F2C420F915AB



__ Acaciastrain360
__ Oct 7, 2018


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Just bought mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A2881848-5E1C-428F-9D8C-F2C420F915AB
> 
> 
> 
> __ Acaciastrain360
> __ Oct 7, 2018


----------



## Manurack

My heavily modded Fender Stagemaster 7 string.


----------



## Manurack

My heavily modded Fender Stagemaster 7 string.


----------



## Manurack

My heavily modded Fender Stagemaster 7 string.




My heavily modded Fender Stagemaster 7 string.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Hell yes man, that looks so epically great!  Heavily modded Stagemaster twinsies!!


----------



## Manurack

BrailleDecibel said:


> View attachment 64416
> View attachment 64417
> Hell yes man, that looks so epically great!  Heavily modded Stagemaster twinsies!!



Nice dude! Mine was originally blue with dual DiMarzio Air Nortons. I hated the fat strat look on mine, so I reshaped the body with a band saw and reshaped the headstock back in 2011 and threw in a DiMarzio Deactivator in the bridge. Oddly enough... Mine looks like an early prototype Solar Guitars 7 string - the shape of the body and headstock are very similar.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Feeling that color man!!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Tim "The Tele-Man" Taylor comin' atcha with another episode of "Home Improo-DJENT"


----------



## mrdm53

HNGD for me! Stranough Guitars 8 strings custom

Specs:
2 pcs Swamp Ash body
3 pcs Maple-Walnut neck
Ebony Fingerboard w/ Stainless steel frets (20" radius)
Duncan Solar Pickups
Aldridge Empire bridge w/ brass saddle and solid brass ferrule
Hipshot locking tuner

Sound and plays awesome!


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## ToadLeBG

I see a lot of very beautifuls guitars here !

Here is mine 






I love that guitar. It's a little bit pricey here in France (1700€) but I wanted a baritone guitar, I like the snakebyte shape and the quilted maple is beautiful


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Playing with my macro lens.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

My Ormsby GTR TX 7:


----------



## 777timesgod

ChugThisBoy said:


> My Ormsby GTR TX 7:
> 
> View attachment 66551


Did it come with their Nunchaku/Cream (if I got that right) pickups? Was not a fan of them when I heard videos of them being played. Do most Ormsby owners swap them our or keep them?


----------



## ChugThisBoy

777timesgod said:


> Did it come with their Nunchaku/Cream (if I got that right) pickups? Was not a fan of them when I heard videos of them being played. Do most Ormsby owners swap them our or keep them?



I'm not sure what pickups are in my model but they are stock 100%. Maybe I can check in the future. 
About the sound of them - I was quite surprised when I started playing. I knew that they are medium output ones and that's definitely true. But I like the sound. They can be agressive and are very 'transparent', meaning I can hear every note while playing big chords. That being said I'm not planning to change them but I have some serious problems with microphonic feedback because of poor waxing work (thanks to some SS members I know that this is the reason of the feedback). 

tl;dr version: I like them but you have to get use to the sound and adjust your amp of modeller to get great response.


----------



## 777timesgod

ChugThisBoy said:


> I'm not sure what pickups are in my model but they are stock 100%. Maybe I can check in the future.
> About the sound of them - I was quite surprised when I started playing. I knew that they are medium output ones and that's definitely true. But I like the sound. They can be agressive and are very 'transparent', meaning I can hear every note while playing big chords. That being said I'm not planning to change them but I have some serious problems with microphonic feedback because of poor waxing work (thanks to some SS members I know that this is the reason of the feedback).
> 
> tl;dr version: I like them but you have to get use to the sound and adjust your amp of modeller to get great response.


The guitar seems classy and I would like an Ormsby if I am going to go down the multiscale road (which I am tempted to go for). I am always bothered of course when guitars over the 1k mark do not have big name hums though. Just a personal peeve I guess.


----------



## ChugThisBoy

777timesgod said:


> The guitar seems classy and I would like an Ormsby if I am going to go down the multiscale road (which I am tempted to go for). I am always bothered of course when guitars over the 1k mark do not have big name hums though. Just a personal peeve I guess.



I gonna definitely recommend the GTR TX  It's my first axe with multiscale and it's quite challenging to paly I must say (finger strech). About the hums, I think Perry is well aware of the quality of their pickups. And that's why they're using them instead of other brands.


----------



## narad

ChugThisBoy said:


> About the hums, I think Perry is well aware of the quality of their pickups. And that's why they're using them instead of other brands.



Well I mean... same could be said for Ibanez using their own pickups? Manufacturers are acutely aware of the price of their own pickups vs. third party.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Well I mean... same could be said for Ibanez using their own pickups? Manufacturers are acutely aware of the price of their own pickups vs. third party.


i've yet to try any ibby oem pickups that were actually good enough not to swap out. the ormsby ones are actually quite good and i don't feel the need to swap em


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> i've yet to try any ibby oem pickups that were actually good enough not to swap out. the ormsby ones are actually quite good and i don't feel the need to swap em



Yea, Ibanez OEM are shit. But I'm just saying it's really painting Perry in a great light to look at a cost-saving choice and say, "He does it for the quality!!" He didn't start outsourcing to Korea because of quality. It's okay, it's a business, but yea...


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## armand

Hat time!


----------



## narad

How do you put a hat on something which has no head?


----------



## armand

narad said:


> How do you put a hat on something which has no head?


Such is life's mysteries. Lol.


----------



## ThePIGI King

narad said:


> How do you put a hat on something which has no head?


Well, I'd guess you'd have to call it a neck cap. But its a great idea. How else would you keep the top of the neck warm and protected?


----------



## AwakenNoMore

20190321_133338 by Jared Laabs, on Flickr


----------



## never_2many_strings




----------



## KnightBrolaire

never_2many_strings said:


> View attachment 67950
> View attachment 67951
> View attachment 67952


i was wondering when another Fast explorer would pop up


----------



## never_2many_strings

KnightBrolaire said:


> i was wondering when another Fast explorer would pop up


This was actually the prototype guitar for the Endeavor body shape. Had/has some issues, but is still my favorite guitar I own.


----------



## cardinal

Just got it. Schecter PT8FR Masterwork. I’ll do a proper NGD once I get better pics and some time with it.


----------



## Shawn

With my RG8WH.


----------



## ThePIGI King

Shawn said:


> With my RG8WH.


I didn't know you still were on the forums!

Any upgrades or is it stock? Can't tell on my phone.


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Ibanez TAM10


----------



## Christopher Har V

10, count 'em -- TEN!

27-30 Multi-scale.

I tune her:
E
B
G
D
A
E
D
A
E
B

... very open to other tuning recommendations, but any lower than that low B is very unintelligible. That low B is the same octave as the low B of a 5-string bass. Yup. But it really does sound dope, and pretty damn clear. But that Bb below that becomes pretty weak haha, it's amazing what difference the half-step can make. G# below that would be "standard".


----------



## cardinal

Christopher Har V said:


> 10, count 'em -- TEN!
> 
> 27-30 Multi-scale.
> 
> I tune her:
> E
> B
> G
> D
> A
> E
> D
> A
> E
> B
> 
> ... very open to other tuning recommendations, but any lower than that low B is very unintelligible. That low B is the same octave as the low B of a 5-string bass. Yup. But it really does sound dope, and pretty damn clear. But that Bb below that becomes pretty weak haha, it's amazing what difference the half-step can make. G# below that would be "standard".



That’s pretty cool! Like having a six-string guitar and sort of a Bass VI all in the same instrument.


----------



## cardinal

Strat attack!


----------



## cardinal

New family shot


----------



## SoulBeardGuy

cardinal said:


> Just got it. Schecter PT8FR Masterwork. I’ll do a proper NGD once I get better pics and some time with it.



Man, how's the tunning stability with this floyd beast? I'm wondering how hard must be.


----------



## cardinal

SoulBeardGuy said:


> Man, how's the tunning stability with this floyd beast? I'm wondering how hard must be.



Floyd's never go out of tune. Stability is awesome. Setting up is just the same as any other Floyd (block it, tune it, remove the block).


----------



## SoulBeardGuy

Playing with my beloved Ibanez RGA8













Abner Cestari live with Alicia Hill - Ibanez RGA8



__ SoulBeardGuy
__ Jul 22, 2019
__
8 string guitar
alicia hill
azamara journey
ibanez
ibanez 8 string
ibanez rga8


----------



## FollowTheSigns

Love me some tiddies


----------



## SoulBeardGuy

Finally put them together 
(Still missing another RGA8)


----------



## nightlight

This is my Strandberg Boden 8 custom shop. Made in Sweden. I really love this guitar, so resonant and punchy, and it really gets you in the gut with the lows. Pickups are a Pegasus and Sentient.


----------



## Boofchuck

They're siblings.


----------



## @zwen




----------



## odibrom

@zwen said:


> View attachment 73652


 Dude, that deserves way more closeup photos. We all want to know how that thing is made, in and out. It surre looks nice (I like the aesthetics), but we all read bad things about the builder rep... so a little story on that guitar would be nice.


----------



## @zwen

odibrom said:


> Dude, that deserves way more closeup photos. We all want to know how that thing is made, in and out. It surre looks nice (I like the aesthetics), but we all read bad things about the builder rep... so a little story on that guitar would be nice.



I actually reviewed it in the Etherial megathread. TL;DR: it had some issues, but nothing glaringly wrong, and it sounds amazing. It also looks bad ass too and gets really strong reactions when people see in person. I understand why people do not like Etherial, but I’m glad I got it.


----------



## odibrom

I remember the review, but we need more photos of that thing... and tone comparison videos...


----------



## @zwen

odibrom said:


> I remember the review, but we need more photos of that thing... and tone comparison videos...



I will PM you some pics. I am trying to upload these slam tracks I’ve been recording with the Azwen on SoundCloud, but it won’t let me from my iPhone.


----------



## CptnBps

Testing out an old ebay bargain lens and happened to have my 8 string next to me at my desk. This lens manages to make literally anything look pretty - even this knackered old RG8!


----------



## noise in my mind

90% of the pics are broken in the this thread lol


----------



## Randy

SoulBeardGuy said:


> Finally put them together
> (Still missing another RGA8)
> 
> View attachment 72034



Forgot how nice the RGA8 looks stock(ish). Dunno how yours are but I was also pleasantly surprised how light the one I got was.


----------



## Shawn

ThePIGI King said:


> I didn't know you still were on the forums!
> 
> Any upgrades or is it stock? Can't tell on my phone.


Yeah, man I’ve been busy but I’ve lurked from time to time. Glad to be back. It is stock. I really like the sound of the stock pickups so I haven’t really upgraded but have thought about it. Cheers!


----------



## cardinal

PSA: don't let children near your guitars. Craft time...


----------



## sezna

cardinal said:


> PSA: don't let children near your guitars. Craft time...


too cute to be mad


----------



## stevexc

I said I was firmly on team 6-string... then this happened...


----------



## cardinal

Nine!


----------



## skinstripper

My Jackson 8 string soloist FF with EMG 909's. This axe slays and easily the most comfortable 8 I have ever played.


----------



## Exchanger




----------



## Pietjepieter

To proud of my Red Layer Juggernaut 8!


----------



## RBadel

Claas Production Line 9-string



__ RBadel
__ Jan 29, 2020
__
8string
9string
claas guitars
extendedrangeguitar




https://claasguitars.com/





9-string at NAMM2020. First time playing a 9 string and it was a blast!


----------



## RBadel

Pietjepieter said:


> To proud of my Red Layer Juggernaut 8!
> View attachment 75533



That is some serious work from Red layer, congrats man!


----------



## AmoryDrive

Finally have an ERG again, been 10 years since my last 8 string!


----------



## Exchanger

AmoryDrive said:


> Finally have an ERG again, been 10 years since my last 8 string!
> View attachment 77079


Nice !
I know a lot of people find them ugly, but I think they're gorgeous looking


----------



## odibrom

I think this guitar design has some flaws aesthetically, specially on the headstock bevels, and I don't fancy this single cut design. It came out as a unfinished/unpolished mix of several ideas that needed to mature but were made ins a rush to market it to the masses. It kind of shows some unbalanced vibes, to me, that is.

My opinion is related only to what I can talk about which is the guitar's look and aesthetic... In the end, all that maters is that it inspires to play and, in this line of thought, may it serve you well, @AmoryDrive.


----------



## cardinal

Man I think it's gorgeous


----------



## enForce1

I haven't posted in ages but here's what I have. The Wolf Firebird baritone 7 is pretty much my main atm. Would love to have a custom 8-string Firebird someday.


----------



## cardinal

enForce1 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but here's what I have. The Wolf Firebird baritone 7 is pretty much my main atm. Would love to have a custom 8-string Firebird someday.
> View attachment 77176



That's awesome!!!


----------



## @zwen

AmoryDrive said:


> Finally have an ERG again, been 10 years since my last 8 string!
> View attachment 77079


So beautiful


----------



## Pietjepieter

RBadel said:


> Claas Production Line 9-string
> 
> 
> 
> __ RBadel
> __ Jan 29, 2020
> __
> 8string
> 9string
> claas guitars
> extendedrangeguitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://claasguitars.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9-string at NAMM2020. First time playing a 9 string and it was a blast!



This one has the own Claas pickups i believe? 

How are those?


----------



## Pietjepieter

enForce1 said:


> I haven't posted in ages but here's what I have. The Wolf Firebird baritone 7 is pretty much my main atm. Would love to have a custom 8-string Firebird someday.
> View attachment 77176



That 7 string fire bird is super uber cool!


----------



## RBadel

Pietjepieter said:


> This one has the own Claas pickups i believe?
> 
> How are those?



Yep it has. Claas developed them in collaboration with Harry Häussel from Germany. He s more known for his really awesome BassBar pickups for bass guitars. 
I love them! Really great in terms of definition even for a nine string  

Here is a vid of them with clean sounds at the NAMM 2020 Booth:

https://www.sevenstring.org/media/claas-guitars-8-string.2707/


----------



## Pietjepieter

Sounds good, but always hard to say from a video playing only cleans.

I hope they keep the Lace pickups in the production models, since I love the lace's!


----------



## studmiester7

My main workhorse -> LTD V407B w/ Lundgren M7's


----------



## nightlight

Not mine, but this is literally the most beautiful Strandberg I have ever seen. I wish I had the money to buy it before it was sold.


----------



## Shawn

Some I took today-


----------



## SoulBeardGuy

I finally modded the body of my (2010 model, thinner neck profile) RGA8 to look like the new RGA models with deeper scoops. Threw in a pair of Fishman Tosin Abasi set with a push-push pot to select voices 1 & 2 and a push-pull tone pot where the pushed position cuts the tone out of the circuit and the pulled position makes it work again making the dial possible only this way.


----------



## Drawde

My first and only 8 string for now. 
Kiesel vm8





Just started building my own 8 string, so I will have another eventually.


----------



## Dirk80

This is my Jackson B8, the bolt on version with emg pickups. Since i got this i hardly ever touch my rg2228’s anymore. I love this guitar!! Maybe its time for a second one.


----------



## mungiisi

Dirk80 said:


> View attachment 82747
> View attachment 82748
> View attachment 82749
> 
> This is my Jackson B8, the bolt on version with emg pickups. Since i got this i hardly ever touch my rg2228’s anymore. I love this guitar!! Maybe its time for a second one.



Looks awesome. Those Jackson B7/B8 are very tempting - Jackson made a good job with the design. 

PS. If your RG2228 is left over, PM me. I might be interested (I live in EU as well).


----------



## Estilo

AmoryDrive said:


> Finally have an ERG again, been 10 years since my last 8 string!
> View attachment 77079



Question on these Larada pickups - I know they're Tosin's signature, but if installed on a non-multiscale guitar, would they actually fit 8 or 9 strings?


----------



## Phlegethon

Well, after a long hiatus of putting my instruments down and some chance online browsing, found an RGIR28FE for sale close enough to me to grab it. Previous owner wasn't really using it so offloaded it to me. After a professional setup to get rid of any niggling little things I did a bit of work on it myself. Namely: hipshot grip lock tuners, schaller strap locks, and some metal polish (with painter's tape to avoid a hot mess) to remove the worn cosmo finish on the bridge.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'll just throw this here.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'll just throw this here.
> View attachment 83591


Always love seeing that guitar.. which reminds me I reaaallly need to finish my RG8 build


----------



## I play music

ThePhilosopher said:


> I'll just throw this here.
> View attachment 83591


No locking nut?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I tried poaching an RG2228 neck, but that's a nearly impossible task and shelf prep would have been a nightmare. To be honest, it really doesn't need one with the locking tuners.


----------



## MarvinMu

My first 8 String.

Now all i wanna do is change the pickups to sth. Else, but that is a different topic...













IMG_20200828_205258



__ MarvinMu
__ Aug 28, 2020


----------



## MemphisHawk

Just took some shots for my new band 'Collén and the Cuban Missile Crisis' 












Hell yeah, hugggssss brothersss


----------



## narad

MemphisHawk said:


> Just took some shots for my new band 'Collén and the Cuban Missile Crisis'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah, hugggssss brothersss



I feel like deep down inside, you're a 335 guy.


----------



## MemphisHawk

narad said:


> I feel like deep down inside, you're a 335 guy.



Haha, I actually had one for a while, but I prefer solid body guitars. Here's what I sound like



http://collenandthecubanmissilecrisis.bandcamp.com/track/peque-o-tonino


----------



## BetterOffShred

Ibanez prestige 8 and my new Agile 10


----------



## BetterOffShred

Couple more pics of the 10


----------



## ThePIGI King

BetterOffShred said:


> View attachment 85232
> View attachment 85233
> Couple more pics of the 10


Any NGD coming up? I like NGDs


----------



## Hollowway

MemphisHawk said:


> Haha, I actually had one for a while, but I prefer solid body guitars. Here's what I sound like
> 
> 
> 
> http://collenandthecubanmissilecrisis.bandcamp.com/track/peque-o-tonino




serious question: where are you buying your suits? I need a window pane suit like that!


----------



## Hollowway

BetterOffShred said:


> View attachment 85232
> View attachment 85233
> Couple more pics of the 10


What string size are you using for the 10th? It looks super tiny.


----------



## BetterOffShred

Hollowway said:


> What string size are you using for the 10th? It looks super tiny.


It's a 105.. I'm going to try a 115.. 
Thinking of the 8-38 set and a 50-115 probably.. just got it so I'll try it and see. I play 9-74 on the 27" scale Ibanez, so I think the 8s might feel more like 9s on 25.5 scale.


----------



## Hollowway

BetterOffShred said:


> It's a 105.. I'm going to try a 115..
> Thinking of the 8-38 set and a 50-115 probably.. just got it so I'll try it and see. I play 9-74 on the 27" scale Ibanez, so I think the 8s might feel more like 9s on 25.5 scale.



Does the 105 feel super floppy? I ask because I have a 158 on my 32” 10 and 142 on my 30”. I like 9s on a 25.5 as well, but the thinner 10th strings just feel suuuper floppy to me.


----------



## BetterOffShred

Hollowway said:


> Does the 105 feel super floppy? I ask because I have a 158 on my 32” 10 and 142 on my 30”. I like 9s on a 25.5 as well, but the thinner 10th strings just feel suuuper floppy to me.


Yeah it feels pretty floppy. I've been wrestling with the action trying to get the right rake to it. I think I'll try some fairly fat strings for the low 4 .. I play a 59 on the 7s I have for B, but those are both 25.5. Any recommends are welcome too!


----------



## Chris Bowsman

Falbo Alpha Ergo 8


----------



## BetterOffShred

Hollowway said:


> Does the 105 feel super floppy? I ask because I have a 158 on my 32” 10 and 142 on my 30”. I like 9s on a 25.5 as well, but the thinner 10th strings just feel suuuper floppy to me.


So I got back around to trying some new strings.. And I've come to a happy spot with 8-38 And then 50-115. This is my jam on the Agile. The 8s play just like 9s at 25.5 and the 115 gives me some playability and tone over the 105 for sure.


----------



## CW7

View media item 3394
Latest acquisition I still can’t put down.


----------



## Wrecklyss

Nothing special, just my first 8 string. LTD has always been a great bang for the buck, and I got a great price on this one used. One of the knobs is missing, so I ordered new ones from Kiesel. I may attempt to overlay the top in a carbon fiber graphic, or even actual carbon fiber cloth and clear epoxy, but for now I'm enjoying tuning it to Drop E flat and switching octaves in the chord progressions of my old songs. May see how long it takes me to learn "Better Days" by Currents just to get used to playing it and taking advantage of all the strings. 

I think a Chapman Stick will be my next move, or an upright bass (but those are huge and I don't really have room for one).


----------



## HaMMerHeD




----------



## Anquished

NGD - RG5328!


----------



## ockis23

Recently acquired this babe from @drjenkins , could not be happier with her.


----------



## Pietjepieter

Picked up mine new Red Layer yesterday, and it is freaking amazing! 

Hope to post a NGD this weekend (or somewhere this coming year, since I am busy)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My Knightro Exploder 8 and Pioneer 8


----------



## Fis:Destroyer

My current rig, running my Schecter 9 through the majority of the pedal board and out to the GK 1x15 bass amp, and using the wet output of my EHX Organ Machine to go to the Fender Blues Jr.


----------



## Thorsday

BetterOffShred said:


> Yeah it feels pretty floppy. I've been wrestling with the action trying to get the right rake to it. I think I'll try some fairly fat strings for the low 4 .. I play a 59 on the 7s I have for B, but those are both 25.5. Any recommends are welcome too!



Go to StringJoy.com and use their tension calculator. Email support, too. They're the best in the biz!


----------



## Vegetta

Squire Cabronita Baritone Telecaster.

My first Baritone, First guitar with P90s, first Squire guitar (tho i do have a really nice Squire bass).

Man why did it take me so long to discover P90s I REALLY dig them.


----------



## Jackillin

Me & my HB R-458 FF. Love it, I recently switched out the pickups for DiMarzio D'Activator 8's. Big learning experience in butchering , I mean modding pickups for a fanfare guitar.


----------



## John

Here's my first 7 string, an Ibanez ARZ 307.


----------



## Jackillin

My 7-string


----------



## shupe13

Jackillin said:


> My 7-string
> View attachment 90381


Nice!
What model Charvel is that?


----------



## Jackillin

shupe13 said:


> Nice!
> What model Charvel is that?


Charvel pro-mod san dimas style 2 (7 string). I got sucked in by the SD sentient & Nazgul pickups & the compound radius - sounds & feels amazing!! But I wouldn't buy it again. I find the short-ish scale length for a '7' is a bit of a challenge with drop tuning. It's only 25.5...and it's pretty heavy.


----------



## buck fever

A couple of new additions!


----------



## odibrom

buck fever said:


> A couple of new additions!



nice, which one do you like best?


----------



## buck fever

odibrom said:


> nice, which one do you like best?



It’s pretty tough to say!

The 2228 is a really nice instrument. It’s what I expect from a Prestige - no surprises. It plays very well and all of the appointments and finishing details are there. Fret ends are dressed well, neck has great intonation all the way up. Tuning is stable as a rock. Doesn’t get too muddy on the low end and sounded great on my first run of West Coast Blues by Wes.

That said, some of the newer prestige modes are a cut above, but there’s no complaints. Super solid guitar at a great price.

The FTM33, well, looks stunning. It’s not nearly as gimmicky as I thought it would be. It’s super comfortable to play sitting down, and the high fin actually anchors my elbow in a really comfortable and pleasing way, giving me great control when fingerpicking.

There are come QC issues - frets regressing, some sharp fret ends, etc.

However. I’m actually thinking I am able to overlook them for two reasons. The first is the neck. Holy smokes, this neck is amazing! I love the open grain feel of the back, and the fingerboard looks and feels amazing. I am just drawn to play it and I can see what the heck I’m playing a lot better on this color fretboard. The neck is thinner, flatter and faster than the 2228 to my hands.
The second reason I’m thinking of keeping it is the pickups. The Lundgren in my M80M has always felt kind of lackluster without much definition at high gain or while clean. It was my first experience with one and I wasn’t impressed. The pickups in this guitar though, Lundgrens, sound AWESOME! The bridge pickup rips and sounds great with high gain or fuzz, and the neck / middle positions sound very clear and balanced. Comped some jazz tunes and it really surprised me. I like the guitar much more than I though I would!


It’s a bit of a tie as of now - I do worry about the fret issues haunting me down the road on the FTM. But if the fretwork was the same level as a prestige, it would be the FTM, no questions asked.

I may think about refinishing the 2228 in a natural finish, or sell it and look for a RG852LW-HAB or something. I also can’t help but think the FTM would look suuuper saucy with a natural finish and the mirror pickguard. Just sayin’.


----------



## buck fever

I never thought I’d say this. But, I’m liking my DC800 and K8 proto better than any of my Ibanez ERGs.


----------



## shupe13

buck fever said:


> I never thought I’d say this. But, I’m liking my DC800 and K8 proto better than any of my Ibanez ERGs.
> View attachment 91662
> View attachment 91662
> View attachment 91663


They're gorgeous!


----------



## buck fever

shupe13 said:


> They're gorgeous!



Thanks a lot! 

They play even better. I really love the necks in this model.


----------



## Grindspine

Random pics, eh?
My 33" BTB tuned E to C through a tiny practice rig after I moved... followed by my multiscale Ibanez EHB and a little Hatsune Miku action, because why not?


----------



## I play music

Grindspine said:


> View attachment 91671
> View attachment 91672
> Random pics, eh?
> My 33" BTB tuned E to C through a tiny practice rig after I moved... followed by my multiscale Ibanez EHB and a little Hatsune Miku action, because why not?


wait that's a guitar rig you have there for your bass


----------



## ThePIGI King

I play music said:


> wait that's a guitar rig you have there for your bass


Not entirely uncommon. Can't remember the band (some 70s band), but a famous bassist did that in the 70s/80s and a lot of people caught onto it. My GFs dad hasn't owned a bass amp in decades and gets compliments on his bass tone whenever he plays.


----------



## Grindspine

I play music said:


> wait that's a guitar rig you have there for your bass



It was by no means a proper bass rig. I had just moved for a new job, fiance` was taking care of my old apartment while I got settled. I snagged my little Hotone Heart Attack Nano (5 watt solid state Rectifier wannabe), a few pedals, and my 1x12 Recto cab. Besides, it is not like I can really hit low low bass stuff in an apartment building.

Now I generally either go direct through my DarkGlass B7k Ultra to my interface or go from the DarkGlass into the back end of an old guitar combo for low volume practice.


----------



## I play music

ThePIGI King said:


> Not entirely uncommon. Can't remember the band (some 70s band), but a famous bassist did that in the 70s/80s and a lot of people caught onto it. My GFs dad hasn't owned a bass amp in decades and gets compliments on his bass tone whenever he plays.





Grindspine said:


> It was by no means a proper bass rig. I had just moved for a new job, fiance` was taking care of my old apartment while I got settled. I snagged my little Hotone Heart Attack Nano (5 watt solid state Rectifier wannabe), a few pedals, and my 1x12 Recto cab. Besides, it is not like I can really hit low low bass stuff in an apartment building.
> 
> Now I generally either go direct through my DarkGlass B7k Ultra to my interface or go from the DarkGlass into the back end of an old guitar combo for low volume practice.


I know Motorhead played bass through a guitar amp but I don't know if that can damage the speaker or anything


----------



## odibrom

I play music said:


> I know Motorhead played bass through a guitar amp but I don't know if that can damage the speaker or anything



The amp itself won't bother much with what instrument is plugged in. The speaker is were the problem may begin. If there is too much bass frequencies, it may not be able to handle the punch and stress and tear apart...


----------



## Mura

My beloved families!


----------



## Thaeon

https://imgur.com/gallery/8U7E2Xq

Some of my other guitar and my amp, but some pretty decent shots of my Oni.


----------



## michael_bolton

Thaeon said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/8U7E2Xq
> 
> Some of my other guitar and my amp, but some pretty decent shots of my Oni.



That Oni is fn sick


----------



## Thaeon

michael_bolton said:


> That Oni is fn sick


 Thanks! I can only take partial credit for the look of it. I picked the top color. The rest was Dan's ideas and execution.


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Boofchuck

I had to compress the hell out of the image to post here. Hopefully it doesn't suck haha.


----------



## buck fever

Anquished said:


> View attachment 88933
> 
> 
> NGD - RG5328!


How are you liking this? Have you played other Prestige 8 strings ?


----------



## Anquished

buck fever said:


> How are you liking this? Have you played other Prestige 8 strings ?



Absolutely love it. It's the only Prestige 8 I've ever played so I don't have a frame of reference, but it's a really nice instrument. 

I've had limited experience with Ibanez but the quality difference between Prestige and the other tiers is pretty noticeable.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I wish I could find more limba like this.


----------



## I play music

KnightBrolaire said:


> I wish I could find more limba like this.


some photobomber on the left is stealing the show ;-)


----------



## mphsc




----------



## Matt08642

Finally some decent weather for a pic


----------



## Randy

mphsc said:


> View attachment 93299



TK?


----------



## mphsc

^ Yep.


----------



## Anquished

Matt08642 said:


> Finally some decent weather for a pic
> 
> View attachment 93374
> 
> 
> View attachment 93376



Man, love the M80M's..


----------



## mphsc




----------



## buck fever

RG2027XL w/ BKP Ragnaroks and RG5328


----------



## cardinal

buck fever said:


> RG2027XL w/ BKP Ragnaroks and RG5328


Gorgeous!!


----------



## buck fever

cardinal said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Shawn




----------



## Matt08642

Replaced the strings on this, cleaned the frets and the board, set everything back up, added some Schaller S-Locks and an old leather strap I had and I've just been playing the hell out of it:


----------



## Boofchuck

@Matt08642 any plans to stain the fretboard?


----------



## Matt08642

Boofchuck said:


> @Matt08642 any plans to stain the fretboard?



Nah not at the moment. My original plan was to get this refretted with stainless jumbo frets and ask a luthier about staining it at the same time, but that won't be necessary for quite some time.


----------



## Phlegethon

Shawn said:


> View attachment 94045
> 
> View attachment 94046



Reminds me of the first RG8 I bought, except this one is likely far better made. The RG8 I picked up had a quarter sized paint chip under the upper horn strap pin, there were tooling marks all over the fretboard edges, and the input jack angle was incredibly wonky. Which is a shame because white RG8's look great.


----------



## cardinal

@Matt08642 I think it looks awesome as is. Wish I was boss enough to play a guitar with that scale length.


----------



## Vegetta

Got another one of these in the new Surf Green.


----------



## CanserDYI

Vegetta said:


> View attachment 96280
> 
> 
> Got another one of these in the new Surf Green.


Worth it for drop G?


----------



## Vegetta

CanserDYI said:


> Worth it for drop G?



Yeah I use the Stringjoy 12-58 for that (and drop Ab). YMMV depending on how hard you pick and you may need to go up a set size. I use 2mm flow picks and pick pretty hard.


----------



## CanserDYI

Vegetta said:


> Yeah I use the Stringjoy 12-58 for that (and drop Ab). YMMV depending on how hard you pick and you may need to go up a set size. I use 2mm flow picks and pick pretty hard.


Really a 58? Wow. Only a 27 inch too... I use a 64 for A on my 25.5 inch. Was going to go to a 28 inch, maybe this might be a nice step in....


----------



## Matt08642

This pickup will never be replaced.


----------



## Alin Stoenescu




----------



## cardinal

Hadn't played this guy in a while


----------



## cardinal

Fluence Moderns out. Put these Bareknuckle Mules back in. Liking the change.


----------



## Dayn

I had my Ibanez RG2228 refretted with stainless steel.













20211123_094545



__ Dayn
__ Nov 22, 2021


















20211123_094601



__ Dayn
__ Nov 22, 2021






I used my 8-string classical as a test first to see how the tech would do it, and he knocked it out of the park for this. I've had my RG2228 for 12 years now. Plays like new again. I initially took photos in the bright AF Queensland sun, but the light washed out the colour badly, and also badly revealed all the minute scratches and wear that you simply don't see normally.

I have a Strandberg and an Ormsby, but the RG2228 is simply incomparable.


----------



## cardinal

Dayn said:


> I had my Ibanez RG2228 refretted with stainless steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20211123_094545
> 
> 
> 
> __ Dayn
> __ Nov 22, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20211123_094601
> 
> 
> 
> __ Dayn
> __ Nov 22, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my 8-string classical as a test first to see how the tech would do it, and he knocked it out of the park for this. I've had my RG2228 for 12 years now. Plays like new again. I initially took photos in the bright AF Queensland sun, but the light washed out the colour badly, and also badly revealed all the minute scratches and wear that you simply don't see normally.
> 
> I have a Strandberg and an Ormsby, but the RG2228 is simply incomparable.


2228 is boss man. Must be incredible with the SS frets.


----------



## odibrom

Dayn said:


> I had my Ibanez RG2228 refretted with stainless steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20211123_094545
> 
> 
> 
> __ Dayn
> __ Nov 22, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20211123_094601
> 
> 
> 
> __ Dayn
> __ Nov 22, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used my 8-string classical as a test first to see how the tech would do it, and he knocked it out of the park for this. I've had my RG2228 for 12 years now. Plays like new again. I initially took photos in the bright AF Queensland sun, but the light washed out the colour badly, and also badly revealed all the minute scratches and wear that you simply don't see normally.
> 
> I have a Strandberg and an Ormsby, but the RG2228 is simply incomparable.



Stainless steel refrets are dope, they make the guitars feel like new every time we pick them...


----------



## cardinal

I keep posting pics; sorry. After playing a Strat all last week, I didn't think any of my 8-strings sounded good anymore 

Swapped all the high-output pickups to lower-output pickups and am super happy again.


----------



## Anquished

cardinal said:


> I keep posting pics; sorry. After playing a Strat all last week, I didn't think any of my 8-strings sounded good anymore
> 
> Swapped all the high-output pickups to lower-output pickups and am super happy again.



Man I love these, first time I've seen that one in the middle though!


----------



## odibrom

cardinal said:


> I keep posting pics; sorry. After playing a Strat all last week, I didn't think any of my 8-strings sounded good anymore
> 
> Swapped all the high-output pickups to lower-output pickups and am super happy again.



High output pickups are a compensation for low gain unboosted amps, but they'll muddy a lot the tones on high gain amps (IMO)... I've been moving away from those pickups since 2018 and am in a phase of Alnimo5 medium/high output pickups... it's my sweet spot of clarity and punch, and I also love their gain textures...


----------



## cardinal

odibrom said:


> High output pickups are a compensation for low gain unboosted amps, but they'll muddy a lot the tones on high gain amps (IMO)... I've been moving away from those pickups since 2018 and am in a phase of Alnimo5 medium/high output pickups... it's my sweet spot of clarity and punch, and I also love their gain textures...


Yeah, I'd put all the high-output pickups in when I was squeezing even last drip of overdrive from a Marshall Super Lead. 

Now I'm back to using a 2204 which has a bit more gain and actually am using an AFX model of the amp, and when I want more gain, I just click to a Mark II model.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My Waghorn Sauria


----------



## Pietjepieter

That Waghorn is sick!!


----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


> My Waghorn Sauria



Epic!


----------



## Mura

KnightBrolaire said:


> My Waghorn Sauria



It's like ... it's like ... uh ...

Shit! My vocabulary cannot express the beauty of this guitar.
Congratulations anyway!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

KnightBrolaire said:


> My Waghorn Sauria



Late to the game here, but that looks magnificent.


----------



## Koldunya

My SIX28FDBG:









I'm not feeling that strap, though. I like it on other guitars, but not this one. At least it was only $10. I might try similar style with red flowers...

It was one of my first "natural" guitars.

Atm it's tuned FADADFAD


----------



## CanserDYI

My two current favorites in my stable.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

That's a swimming pool on that Kiesel.


----------



## CovertSovietBear




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

No random thread is sacred MuHAHA!


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## cardinal

I sometimes forget that this guitar is as close to perfect for me as I think would be possible


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> I sometimes forget that this guitar is as close to perfect for me as I think would be possible


Slams brakes…….Did you import that or go CS??!


----------



## Mboogie7

cardinal said:


> I sometimes forget that this guitar is as close to perfect for me as I think would be possible


Every time you post this tele I’m immediately reminded that you have exquisite taste. By far my favorite straight scale 8 stringer.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Slams brakes…….Did you import that or go CS??!


This was a custom order Schecter. I have another just like it except white with tortoise shell pickguard and binding.


----------



## cardinal

Here's the white one


----------



## Alberto7

Hard to follow eelblack2 and cardinal, but here's my humble contribution of my Boden Original 8


----------



## CanserDYI

cardinal said:


> Here's the white one


Holy fuck mate...I need this to compliment my Ibby, god damn just perfection. Even with the Floyd, I'd actually fuck with that so hard.


----------



## odibrom

Alberto7 said:


> Hard to follow eelblack2 and cardinal, but here's my humble contribution of my Boden Original 8
> View attachment 104800


She's gorgeous as well...


----------



## cardinal

Alberto7 said:


> Hard to follow eelblack2 and cardinal, but here's my humble contribution of my Boden Original 8
> View attachment 104800


I love these. Wish they did an 8-string tremolo.


----------



## Alberto7

cardinal said:


> I love these. Wish they did an 8-string tremolo.


That's what I initially wanted when I started looking into buying one more seriously. I was disappointed they didn't have a tremolo version. But I needed an 8 string regardless, (my first one) and one that wouldn't overwhelm me with the size and added weight. This fit the bill pretty perfectly!


----------



## eelblack2

Majesty 8 is coming out in Red or Purple, if it hasn’t been announced already. SHHH


----------



## Wusthof XIII

I wasn’t sure if I still had this photo. I still have the guitars but I don’t hang them on the wall anymore. This is my 7-string and 8-string. I have since installed a Bare Knuckle Brute Force in the bridge position on the PRS 7-string. I also have a couple of baritones as well if you are qualifying those as ERG’s.


----------



## MetalheadMC

Typical RG8 mod with the Lundgren install. Didn't want the neck pickup. So I improvised


----------



## odibrom

MetalheadMC said:


> (...) So I improvised
> View attachment 105849


This is the way...


----------



## CanserDYI

MetalheadMC said:


> Typical RG8 mod with the Lundgren install. Didn't want the neck pickup. So I improvised
> View attachment 105849


RG8's with neck pup delete, nice. Profile pic shows mine .


----------



## Vres

Strandberg Boden 8 Classic White. Bought via Sevenstring.org from a Portuguese gentleman in August or September 2019.
For anyone curious about the fanned frets, I got used to the them virtually in no time and I don't even notice the fanning when playing.


----------



## mrdm53

Replacing the strings with Blacksmith Strings 9-80 set.
It's very hard in here to search for a decent 8 string gauge.


----------



## cardinal

mrdm53 said:


> Replacing the strings with Blacksmith Strings 9-80 set.
> It's very hard in here to search for a decent 8 string gauge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 106086


That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Droptune666




----------



## odibrom

@Droptune666 What's the story on that "LoPro" trem?


----------



## Droptune666

odibrom said:


> @Droptune666 What's the story on that "LoPro" trem?


Super early build from 2005 with one of the trems like they did with the early meshuggah 8’s made by welding two six string bridges together.


----------



## bjgrifter

Agile Septor 727, Hadean ELS8 w EMG 57-8/66-8, Jackson JS22-7 w SD Nazgul/Sentient


----------



## Leviathus

Recommissioned my RG8 after much procrastination...


----------



## Alin Stoenescu

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104750


@eelblack2 what guitar is this? One of the best 8s I've ever seen!


----------



## cardinal

Giving my long time #1 some much deserved attention





I take for granted how this guitar is perfect in every way.


----------



## odibrom

cardinal said:


> Giving my long time #1 some much deserved attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take for granted how this guitar is perfect in every way.


What are you doing there...? Just curious...


----------



## cardinal

odibrom said:


> What are you doing there...? Just curious...


Polished the frets, cleaned and oiled the fretboard, swapped the bridge pickup back to something high output (Dimarzio PAF to Super Distortion), general cleaning while the strings are out of the way, then re-stringing. Adjusting the truss rod and action to be even. Etc. 

Other than replacing snapped high E strings, I don't think I've changed the strings on this guitar in like a 1.5 years, and it's been what I play 99% of the time, so it kinda needed some attention.


----------



## cardinal

White one needs some love too





This one wasn't nearly so durrrrty.


----------



## GazPots

Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 106249


LACS i presume or just a prototype? Love the neck with the binding and blank board.


----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## CanserDYI

cardinal said:


> White one needs some love too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one wasn't nearly so durrrrty.


Ngl man, I gas for this guitar on the friggin daily.


----------



## oniduder

who made this guitar


Lemonbaby said:


>



who makes this guitar?

thanks


----------



## Lemonbaby

oniduder said:


> who made this guitar
> 
> 
> who makes this guitar?
> 
> thanks



Me.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

My Gretsch G5260 Baritone "Bonnie"


----------



## Protestheriphery

Recently acquired my 1st 7 string. Here it is, plugged into my dusty azz rig. NGD post pending...


----------



## OldMate

Lemonbaby said:


> Me.


Very slick job, dude! Looks clean as. Reminds me the slightest little bit of an Oni, but I like yours more if I'm honest.

My children below, I need to get some better photos... this is a crop from a larger photo of all of my shitplanks:


----------



## OldMate

CanserDYI said:


> Ngl man, I gas for this guitar on the friggin daily.


It's a shame Schecter and Wes didn't work out, this was a killer design. I liked it in his prototype's seafoam green-y colour too. Gotta say though, his LACS Icemen are a cut above!


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> White one needs some love too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one wasn't nearly so durrrrty.


How did I not know you have these? Are these from Masterworks?


----------



## cardinal

Hollowway said:


> How did I not know you have these? Are these from Masterworks?


Yeah, the black and white ones were masterworks orders I placed a few years back. The good news is that they are completely flawless. The bad news is that they kinda make every other guitar I play seem like a POS. The fretwork in particular is just otherworldly. I've gotten use to running action that apparently is so low it's not possible on other guitars, which is really irritating me right now.


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> Yeah, the black and white ones were masterworks orders I placed a few years back. The good news is that they are completely flawless. The bad news is that they kinda make every other guitar I play seem like a POS. The fretwork in particular is just otherworldly. I've gotten use to running action that apparently is so low it's not possible on other guitars, which is really irritating me right now.


Well, bravo on getting those specs. It irritates me to no end when people get custom shop guitars that are the same as existing guitars. But a Tele 8 Floyd? That's some god tier spec right there.


----------



## Randy




----------



## cardinal

Randy said:


> View attachment 112189
> View attachment 112190


I like how that S7420 creeped into the second pic haha. Nice guitars!


----------



## Alberto7

Randy said:


> View attachment 112189


Nice Eva collection!

Pretty guitars, also


----------



## Randy

Alberto7 said:


> Nice Eva collection!


Credit to my brother in law for that one since that's in his mancave  Some Ultramarines in the shot on the bottom there too.

We've been collabing and trading gear back and forth lately, so the rack is split between some of his stuff and mine.


----------



## Alberto7

That's pretty sweet! Never tried Warhammer stuff, but always been curious.

It's a nice rack, too. I need to look into a proper means to hang my guitars in as small a space as I can. I only have so much floor and closet space.


----------



## cardinal

Randy said:


> Credit to my brother in law for that one since that's in his mancave  Some Ultramarines in the shot on the bottom there too.
> 
> We've been collabing and trading gear back and forth lately, so the rack is split between some of his stuff and mine.





Alberto7 said:


> Nice Eva collection!
> 
> Pretty guitars, also


Not getting a Asuka telecaster is maybe my biggest guitar regret.


----------



## Alberto7

cardinal said:


> Not getting a Asuka telecaster is maybe my biggest guitar regret.


When it first came out I thought it was the ugliest thing in the world. Nowadays, for some reason, I find it such a flippin sexy guitar. Funny how interests change so wildly.


----------



## WillyTheMLGPro

This one is getting a bit of a makeover eventually to be themed after an Anime character.
Purple respray with a special emblem on the back but it'll be also getting a set of Instrumental Pickups SFTY4 installed once my strings from Newtone arrive.


----------



## StevenC

Randy said:


> View attachment 112189
> View attachment 112190


This but an Iceman


----------



## Randy

StevenC said:


> This but an Iceman


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Randy said:


> View attachment 112189
> View attachment 112190


Did you have a custom body built for a RGMS8?


----------



## Randy

ZeroS1gnol said:


> Did you have a custom body built for a RGMS8?



Yeah, I made that one. Ash in black stain with matte poly on top, soapbar routes for more pickup options and obviously an RGD carve also.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Randy said:


> Yeah, I made that one. Ash in black stain with matte poly on top, soapbar routes for more pickup options and obviously an RGD carve also.


Impressive!


----------



## Mdskr

This arrived this week. Sounds pretty nasty


----------



## cardinal

Mdskr said:


> This arrived this week. Sounds pretty nasty
> View attachment 112801
> View attachment 112802
> View attachment 112803


Wow that looks cool AF. Nice!


----------



## Alberto7

Mdskr said:


> This arrived this week. Sounds pretty nasty
> View attachment 112801
> View attachment 112802
> View attachment 112803


Looks nasty, too! In the best way possible. Good eye for design on this one.


----------



## Mdskr

Thanks! It is very nasty haha


Alberto7 said:


> Looks nasty, too! In the best way possible. Good eye for design on this one.


----------



## ShredmasterD

saw this on youtube. not mine, but looks so cool


----------



## Pietjepieter

ShredmasterD said:


> View attachment 113193
> saw this on youtube. not mine, but looks so cool



What is it? do you have a link? think looks cool AF!

Nevermind, allready found it! cool stuf


----------



## Alberto7

ShredmasterD said:


> View attachment 113193
> saw this on youtube. not mine, but looks so cool


Oh yeah I saw portions of the build videos for this on YouTube.

Looks like a Toone had a few too many drinks with an Oni at a nightclub, and this demon spawn from hell was the result.

EDIT: the more I look at it, the more Mother Plucker I get instead of Toone. Guess that's what plucked the Oni instead.

Double edit: that poor Oni...


----------



## bostjan

ShredmasterD said:


> View attachment 113193
> saw this on youtube. not mine, but looks so cool


Does it double as an Ocarina?


----------



## Shawn

Randy said:


> View attachment 112189
> View attachment 112190


Nice collection.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Does it double as an Ocarina?



... that looks like a bike saddle...


----------



## Acaciastrain360




----------



## MFB

@Acaciastrain360 - what's the right model? Looks like a Capa by the headstock but I can't seem to find any model that matches.


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## odibrom

... I wonder why the intonation screws need to be so loooooooong when obviously one won't use their entire range, not even half... why? it makes the base-plate be unnecessarily huge...


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

odibrom said:


> ... I wonder why the intonation screws need to be so loooooooong when obviously one won't use their entire range, not even half... why? it makes the base-plate be unnecessarily huge...


No clue, I do have a few of these (Goliath) guitars, all I know about the bridge is that it was a joint design w/ Hipshot. These guitars are some of the best I have though, they are light as a feather, very resonant, sustain for days, great playability. My main issue is that I wanna change the string gauge, and would also like to replace the saddles, to get longer ones. The saddles are too narrow (9mm), not even Hipshot makes them!! They are great guitars, but could definitely benefit from a revised bridge design.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> @Acaciastrain360 - what's the right model? Looks like a Capa by the headstock but I can't seem to find any model that matches.


I think it was custom built IIRC he's got a thread floating around here.


----------



## Shawn

My SIR28FD....


----------



## odibrom

Shawn said:


> My SIR28FD....
> View attachment 115895
> View attachment 115896
> View attachment 115897


Lovely... Ibanez S models rock big time.


----------



## RobDobble6S7

MFB said:


> @Acaciastrain360 - what's the right model? Looks like a Capa by the headstock but I can't seem to find any model that matches.


The dude's friend built him that model, I don't know what the thread is called but it's a custom build


----------



## Shawn

odibrom said:


> Lovely... Ibanez S models rock big time.


Thanks...and yeah, love this guitar and I've had my S7420FMTT for over 10 years and has never let me down.


----------



## odibrom

Shawn said:


> Thanks...and yeah, love this guitar and I've had my S7420FMTT for over 10 years and has never let me down.


My first Ibanez is an S540 from '93 bought in '95... I still have it although seldom play it (I'm mainly a 7 stringer). A year ago I bought an S5527 and a year and a half ago an S2120X. Super rock solid guitars and this 7 stringer is SOOOOOO easy to play... may that one rock your life for a very long time.


----------



## Acaciastrain360

MFB said:


> @Acaciastrain360 - what's the right model? Looks like a Capa by the headstock but I can't seem to find any model that matches.


Hi mate, it’s a copy of a capa brocken 8 that my mate built for me, but I went single bridge FF Modern instead.. I always wanted a brocken but you can’t buy them anymore


----------



## Acaciastrain360

MFB said:


> @Acaciastrain360 - what's the right model? Looks like a Capa by the headstock but I can't seem to find any model that matches.


Thread 'Richtone 8 string UK Based Luthier First ERG Build'
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/richtone-8-string-uk-based-luthier-first-erg-build.352022/


----------



## Taylord

Finally picked up my first 8. The RG2228a!


----------



## Tree

Taylord said:


> Finally picked up my first 8. The RG2228a!


Congrats! 2228a is on my list of guitars I need to get ahold of some day. I don’t like actives that much, and for whatever reason the Rg852s don’t do anything for me compared to the 2228s.


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> ... I wonder why the intonation screws need to be so loooooooong when obviously one won't use their entire range, not even half... why? it makes the base-plate be unnecessarily huge...


Better too long than too short.


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Better too long than too short.


... I can think of it as to answer to different multiscale angles, however, they are limited to the range / travel inside the saddle's inner hole, where the string also passes through. All the excess is useless, unnecessary, there is no reason whatsoever for it to be soooo long.

... regarding the better too long than too short... well... errr... what are you talking about?


----------



## Masoo2

odibrom said:


> ... I wonder why the intonation screws need to be so loooooooong when obviously one won't use their entire range, not even half... why? it makes the base-plate be unnecessarily huge...


the length of the intonation screws (size of the bridge in general really) and the stupidly long head are the main things keeping me away from ordering a Goliath, shame because I'm a huge fan of the scale length options and the body shape


----------



## LedAstray

An aircraft carrier next to my old Vendetta:


----------



## Shawn

2014 Ibanez SIR28FD and 2013 RG8WH


----------



## odibrom

@Shawn you're feeding my gas for a Saber 8 stringer... I don't need that in my life for the moment... please don't stop.


----------



## Shawn

View attachment 115981



odibrom said:


> @Shawn you're feeding my gas for a Saber 8 stringer... I don't need that in my life for the moment... please don't stop.


You should totally get one when one comes up. They usually go for around 650-800...I got this one for a decent price.


----------



## gunshow86de

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> No clue, I do have a few of these (Goliath) guitars, all I know about the bridge is that it was a joint design w/ Hipshot. These guitars are some of the best I have though, they are light as a feather, very resonant, sustain for days, great playability. My main issue is that I wanna change the string gauge, and would also like to replace the saddles, to get longer ones. The saddles are too narrow (9mm), not even Hipshot makes them!! They are great guitars, but could definitely benefit from a revised bridge design.



Pretty much this, I actually think it's better than the 2 Strandberg 8 strings I had ("better fan" and the slightly asymmetric neck is more comfy to me than the endurneck). That said I just changed strings for the first time, and they really need to find a better system for securing the ball end. You think it's seated in there right, start to tune up and it either pops out or the tuner "maxes out" it's range before it's in tune. But it does hold tune very nicely once that ordeal is over. They also need to rethink the jack. Seems like they were going for the Strandberg thing, but went the economical route and just used an angled Stratocaster jack. Makes the cord poke into your hip/oblique area.


----------



## Tree

gunshow86de said:


> Pretty much this, I actually think it's better than the 2 Strandberg 8 strings I had ("better fan" and the slightly asymmetric neck is more comfy to me than the endurneck). That said I just changed strings for the first time, and they really need to find a better system for securing the ball end. You think it's seated in there right, start to tune up and it either pops out or the tuner "maxes out" it's range before it's in tune. But it does hold tune very nicely once that ordeal is over. They also need to rethink the jack. Seems like they were going for the Strandberg thing, but went the economical route and just used an angled Stratocaster jack. Makes the cord poke into your hip/oblique area.


I’ve had that issue with the strings on similar bridges. It helps if you fish the long side of your Allen key into the slot and put pressure down on the ball end as you’re tightening the first time. I don’t know if you’re already doing this or something similar, but it’s saved me multiple headaches in the few years I’ve had headless fiddles.


----------



## zenonshandro

Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 106249


Pure beauty. Bull's-eye.


----------



## Jackillin

This arrived today  my 1st Tiddies


----------

